
Quebec Biker War - itsspring
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec_Biker_War
======
johncoltrane
FWIW, the Quebec Biker War serves as a backdrop for a part of Maurice G.
Dantec's excellent novel Babylon Babies, which he wrote in Montréal at the
height of the war.

